# Huge problem with my goaties -ty my friends :-)



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

First I want to apologize to everyone for not being on much lately ... It has been a horrible time around here and it just didn't seem to let up there for a while - but now I think that I can go ahead and put it out there.

On August 21st, I brought home 2 calves - Kiss and Bubba (bubs) 

August 24th - we found kiss in serious distress and she passed about an hour or two later. Devistating, but in hind sight it was my fault, as i didn't do enough research to know that calves are NOT supposed to scour when switching formula and to do aggressive treatment immediately.

August 25th am - Bubs is now down and so is Excalibur - my Dragonfly Farm buckling. I had been having troubles with Ex for sometime, but we thought that we had him on the mend. I got going on working on both of them - tubing the calf, warming ex, iv lines - you name it, I was doing it. Ex perked up within an hour, temp went up, and I thought that we were back to good.

Friday, August 27th - I got home from work to check on Ex before heading out to a concert and to feed the calf. Ex seemed good - came running over for his pets and electrolytes. Was eating and drinking and had his buddy in a stall to where he did not have to be bothered when eating. When we got home that night, I went in the house - Norm went to check the calf and Ex - and Ex had passed away. He had not been gone long, as there was no rigamortis.

Sunday, August 29th - we had the show that I took 5 jr.s to. Show went good - but then I came down with the flu - BAD!!! 

Tuesday, August 31st - Norm comes down with the flu 

Saturday, Sept 4 - all 5 that I took to show and 2 others have green snotty noses in the morning - no temps. Gave LA 200. Green snot was gone in the afternoon and everyone seemed fine.

Monday Sept 6 pm - got home from work and my march 2010 doeling is off bad - temp high - hunched and REALLY raspy. Moved her to isolation and started on Nuflor.

Tuesday, Sept 7 pm - came home to a drowned duckling in the wading pool and the march kid dead when we got home and now a feb 2010 kid is doing the same exact thing. No change in hay, no change in pens - nothing at all new. Move her to isolation (both of these animals were at the fair)

Wednesday, Sept 8 - seems to be doing better - hubby said was eating well at night (was at night school). checked on her when I got home and seemed well. At this point anyone showing any respitory signs is on Nuflor.

Thursday, Sept 9 - down again - went to work for a couple hours and came home about noon - she was bad. Doing the same that the first did. Now extremely rasps, open mouth breathing, drooling - passed away that night.

Friday, Sept 10 - took to WADDL for necropsy, histopathology, bacteriology, fecals, baermann testing, and a mineral evaluation. Gross necrospy results showed severe lesions on the lungs consistant with pneumonia - but we had to wait for the histo and bac-t. 

Saturday, Sept 11 - two more go down - an April kid (am) and a June kid (pm). Have in Isolation with fluids, antibiotics, banamine, hay, electrolytes. Temps were 104 - 105.5

Sunday, Sept 12 - the April kid is looking better, but the June kid is not. Both still had high high temps but eating and nursing and taking bottle.

Monday, Sept 13 - April kid is doing awesome - June kid is going down fast. Got home at almost 5 to feed the calf, feed the herd, and check the June kid - she was AWEFUL looking and I knew she was dying. 15 minutes later she passed. No results from lab.

Tuesday, Sept 14 - April kid is amazingly well. no other signs from the herd. Lab histo showed definate signs that are consistant with pneumonia. Also fecals from the 4 samples that I took in were clear except for small amount of cocci - highest being 16 ppg WOO HOO! and the vet told me that I am doing a great job and that the ONLY thing they found on the necropsy was the lung damage. Also the baermann test was negative (will explain this in a few). But unfortunately, the bacteriology report was not in as of yet.

Wednesday, Sept 15 - no signs of new illness. YAH! Vet called - bacteriology test showed Mannheimia Pneumonias (Pasturella) and that it is LA 200 (oxytetracycline) and Tylan resistant. It is penn intermediate (might work a bit - might not) and that the meds that will kill it are ampicilin, nuflor, naxcel, excenel, or gentemycins. I am so thankful to the people at WADDL and the excellent care and service they gave to me and a HUGE thank you to Dr. Ellis my case coordinator.

currently we are still waiting on the minerology testing to be complete - this is just a test that since I had a "fresh" liver at the lab - we are testing to make sure that the goats are getting the minerals that they should be and if not - what am I lacking so that I can fix it.

Also, I wanted to bring up - there is a test called a BAERMANN - it is 8.00 for washingtonians and 12.00 for out of state. It is a fecal test, seperate from your fecal float, that is designed to pick up Lung Worm eggs!!! So YAH there IS a test for lung worms - and all of mine tested were negative.

I will update as things continue - but I couldn't post - I just couldn't. At the time I was worried about loosing my entire herd, and between myself, my vet, WADDL and the couple that did know what was going on - I was up to my elbows.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

:hug: Oh my word Allison.....so sorry you have been going through hell with your herd and for all you loss....glad you now know what was going on......I am finding that as rewarding is it is to have animals, it can also be sooooo stressful and heartbreaking at times and unfortunately I personally do not hand the stress of a sick animal well......sounds like you are on top of things and handling it all well.
Hang in there and good thoughts and wishes coming your way!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

Omg Allison Im so sorry you are going through with this, it just doesnt seem fair. I understand if you dont want to answer but I was wondering if you could say which goats you lost? Again im really sorry and pray you dont lose anymore...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

Once again Allison. It is a sad time in our life when we lose a beloved pet, but to lose several, it must be devastating. I wish you all the best.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

Thank you Ms. Peggy, Laura, and Denise.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

Oh gosh...I am so very sorry Allison. It seems like when things are going great something bad happens. I'm glad you figured out what's going on and hope things will get only better from here. Keep your chin up...i'm here if ya need me.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

Im really sorry that really sucks. Ive lost three this year and it has broke my heart dearly. People tell me it gets easier and if im going to have livestock I better suck it up and get use to it. But I dont think you ever get use to loosing something that you care about. Im so sorry you are having to deal with this hugs to you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

WOW.....You have lost way too many :hug: I am so very sorry :sigh:

I am glad though that you had the help of WADDL to figure out what caused the illnesses....will you vaccinate for Pasteurella?

Thank you for the insight and the rundown on how each lost life progressed to the end....this really hits them fast.

You take care of yourself, hubby too....don't need to have you relapsing :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

The 3 that passed were vaccinated for pasturella and also the one that survived. Yet the ones not vaccinated haven't shown symptoms - but most were started on meds when I realized there was an issue


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

I'm so sorry - how upsetting for you and just scary in general. Were there any early symptoms that you noticed that seemed minor or was your experience that they seemed fine and just went downhill fast?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

Now that is scary...with them being vaccinated and still ending up sick.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

That is what I am trying to go back and think about.... But it was just little things that anyone would blow off - a single cough here - or a sneeze there. But 6 days after the show they all had a green snot nose for 12 hours - but never off feed or anything. And then fine - then down and dead in 48 hours. It was nuts!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

thats why they call it silent pneumonia -- before you know there is a serious problem you have a dead goat.

Im very sorry :hug:

Seems you have a very tough strain of Pasturella

the thing with vaccines are they only vaccinate against a couple strains of pasturella. When I was reading up on it I knew my goats could still get it due to there being several strains of the bacteria out there. But I figured getting them vaccinated against at least a couple strains was better then nothing.

hope you get a full recovery on all your goats :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

I am so sorry Allison........how devastating......  
that has to be so hard to go through.....my heart and deepest sympathies..... go out to you.......... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - have a diagnosis*

Like everyone else, I am so very VERY sorry. I can't imagine how hard this has been for you. I am very sorry for the losses, but thankful that the others seem to be doing fine now. Your definitely in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Came home tonight and I have another down - another march 2010. This one was perfectly fine last night, fighting for the fresh water, hay. This morning running to the hay.

Tonight we pull in and laying down won't even get up - then I go to pick him up and totally full of fluid - won't drink bottle of electrolytes or anything. I have him in iso, with grain, hay, and fresh water. Temp 100.5 - so little lower than I would like to see....

Please say prayers - I really need it right now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

oh no Allison!!! Praying real hard. Im so sorry.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

I really hope he pulls through - this is just awful for you and the goats :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

I just gave SJ a bottle - he drank a bit - but it was more than he drank an hour ago!! I gave him Vit B, banamine, and Nuflor.... matter of fact, the entire boys pen got nuflor and will for the next few days.

He also talked to me - which he didn't do earlier .... but that could be from banamine. and was wagging his tail.

I will get up in a couple hours and check on him.... poor boy.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

In Trob1's post a while back, she noted using the respiragen serum antibodies as part of her treatment. I don't have a clue if that's helpful to you right now, esp. if the strain you have is not the exact same . . . but here is a link to the product:
http://www.colorado-serum.com/csc/respiragen.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Oh my gosh...you're kidding.  I have no advice but am going to send some prayers. Hang in there girl. :hug:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

:grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

I am so sorry  I hope he is doing better? This stuff spreads like wild fire! Terrifying! Prayers continue to go your way!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Allison, I am so sorry you are going through this!!! It is a farmer's worst nightmare!! :tears:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

You are in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Wow...this is truly awful!  I don't have any advice--sounds like you are doing everything you possibly can. I sure hope things turn around soon!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Oh Allison... sending hugs :hug:

I'm so sorry you are going through such a tough time. Praying ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Looks like I will loose him today. He is not well at all. Temp is down to 99.5 he won't eat or drink - just wants me to hold him :-(


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

SO NOT FAIR! UGH Allison I wish I had words. I was devastated beyond words when Secret passed and I cant imagine your pain


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

NO HE CANT DIE!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

:tears: I'm sitting here posting through tears for you and the little guy, whole herd.....I am just so very, very sorry you are going through this :hug:....I so wish as I'm sure all members here wish we could do something for you and send you a magical cure and end to this maddness.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Me too... 

I know many of us are new to this group and don't know each other very well but these are times when it wouldn't matter. Wish we could be there to hold you while you are holding him. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers as well. It seems like everyone I've talked to are going through one thing after another. (goat and ungoat related) I hope things get better soon. ray: :hug:

Gina


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Wish it would all go away  ugh....


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

OMG Allison -- I am so sorry to hear this. I knew you were having struggles from FB, but had no idea it was this bad. I hope that things will smooth out for you. I know you are just devastated right now, but thank you SO much posting all this info. It may save another goat's life...

big hugs --


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

How terrible. I can't imagine losing that many goats. Makes me scared to bring my goats to shows now.... I'm so sorry you're going though such a tragedy....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Not much to say but  :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

I'm so sorry...sending thoughts to you and your herd.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Allison, I am so sorry :hug: Please know that we are here and also know that you are doing all you can.....DO NOT blame yourself, I know what is going through your head at this point, all the "what if's". Hang in there and catch all the prayers and well wishes that are being sent your way :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Thank you -

I was going all over town looking for needle/syringes or even just needles to get me through till my shipment gets here. They wanted .29 each for syringe/needle combo and .49 for just a needle!!!!!!!!! So I went to the pharmacy and asked if they sell them (usually kept behind the counters). She asked if I had an RX - I immediately broke down crying - I was like yes, I can call for one - but they are not an RX item - my animals are dying - I can't afford to buy them at the farm store. She explains that they want to make sure because of drug use - ARE YOU KIDDING ME - I am over weight, have all my teeth in my head NOT rotting out from meth, no scabs all over me - and hard drug users DO NOT ask to buy syringes by the BOX of 100! I broke down horribly. I own a farm, my animals are dying, I raise them for my diabetic husband to keep him off of insulin - I am just asking for a little help.

She sold the needles to me and said that next time I will need an RX - I was so upset. But, I have them and it will get me through the weekend....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Hows SJ???


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

I had to come to work, so honestly, I am not sure - but it was very grave when I left this morning.

I just talked to a vet about 30+ minutes from me and what a NICE man!!! We are going to treat the calf also - so that is nice.... and answered all of my questions. He also gave me a couple names and numbers of a couple Ph.d down at WADDL to talk to about this case. Will let you know what I find.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

UGH....Im sorry....Im dreading you going home


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

so am I - :-(


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

We are all here for you....Hoping he made it through the day....


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Bless your heart - you are an excellent goat mommy!! You are doing and have done so much for them . . . what a stroke of misfortune. We all hope things begin to turn around.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

I am so very very sorry. You're in my thoughts and prayers... you are a wonderful goat mama and owner... I am so sorry you are going through this and if there is anything any of us can do to help, let us know.

In the meantime I will keep reading and hoping for the best.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

If you need to call and talk to someone, let me know and I'll send you my number. :hug: ray: :tears:

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

How are things this evening? I've been checking in all day hoping and praying things are going better. I hope SJ is okay. I am so very very sorry to hear you had so much trouble getting the needles. I wonder if there is a doctor or vet or someone that you know that would ever give you an Rx if need be so you can get what you want? Never done anything like that before so I am clueless if it's even possible. 
Thank goodness the pharmacy gave you what you needed to get you by for now.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

R.I.P little San Juan  UGH


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Alison i completely missed thread,

i just want to say how very sorry for you I am,.... it's absolutely horrible to go through this, (I've been through this sort of thing)

i hope things will soon pick up,

sending hugs and thoughts :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> R.I.P little San Juan  UGH


Awww....so very sorry :tears: :grouphug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Poor Allison


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - another down!!*

Aw, crap -- I am so sorry....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

I lost San Juan tonight - rest in peace little man - I loved you so much .... you were so much fun to have around (and a pain in the butt sometimes also).... miss you baby.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Jee wiz Allison, I dont know what to say! :tears:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Oh my, this is just awful. I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

 :hug:
god how terrible.

i hope everything will turn around.

When rush was sick I went to the pharmacy for charcoal, they sent me on a goose chase, told me it probably wasn't an emergency (they didn't know my goat was dying), said they'd call Anchorage and told me it was 'just a goat' and it could be replaced. 
I almost broke down, right there. so i know how bad that is.  BIG HUG

i need to add you on FB again :doh:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Oh I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you. I think we're all praying that things will turn around for you NOW.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Allison,

I am sooooo sorry that you are going through this! Try not to lose hope I know losses are never easy.... but I can't imagine going through what you are going through. 

We are all here for you if you need anything.... wish I were closer I know giving all those shots can't be easy either.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Thank you all. This morning seems decent - but no way am I holding my breath! I have been giving ANY that will take a bottle electrolytes twice a day to make sure they have the extra boost.

It is raining here, so all the goats were under the awning or in the barn so I really got to stand there and listen to them and I have a couple adults that have a bit of a dry cough (thank goodness) and so we are on the track of getting this cleared (I hope)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Continuing to pray for full recovery and no more go down hill :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Sounds positive, like Stacey lots of thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Prayers.... still coming your way.... :hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Oh Allison, I too am so sorry for all this. I can not imagine how you feel.

I sure will be praying for you and all those animals. :hug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

I hope it clears up quickly for you and calms down. Praying for peace and calm for you and your family (2 and 4 legged) How's your hubby taking it? Hug each other and hang on. ray: :hug:

Gina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Hubby is not a "livestock fan" although he likes the biproducts. To me, a little more sympathy and help would be VERY appriciated - but I am a "I will do it myself" type person also. (ok ANY help would be nice right now - although he has made dinner a couple times this week for me). I just could have really used the extra hands in the mornings with injections or at night trying to catch and temp animals that did not want to be --- but I am not going to complain - it got done, I did it, and hopefully we are about over this.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Just saw the latest update (off today - running all over the place)...

I wish we were closer and could help. I thank my family and partner all the time for their help with the animals. It would be very tough to do it all on my own and to then go through what you are dealing with...

Sending hugs and hoping things will turn for the better!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

This morning I recieved a message from our hay people. We talked a while back and I was going to get all my hay from them - but it has been one thing after another and haven't been able to get my hay. The message I received today was - what day this weekend workds for you .... we are bringing you a ton of hay to get your through so that you do not have to stress about leaving the farm and getting it ....

I am just so happy / amazed of the generosity of the people with information, willingness to help, and my hay people - I so love ya all!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Very VERY nice of the hay people  Sounds like things are quiet today? I hope your able to get some rest!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

They were quiet this morning - we will see about tonight when i get home .... no hopes that for sure ... I have learned to back door that


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Continued prayer ray: and good thoughts and wishes coming your way :hug: !

My hubby is not a livestock person either, but thank god he is always willing to catch and hold when needed.

Kudos :thumb: to your hay people!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

How very awesome of your hay people. I love generosity and kindness!!! Still praying for your comfort and for no further problems.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Prayers coming your way...hoping for full recoveries-ALL the way around. Truly horrible what you have been through. You don't deserve ANY of it! Blessings...


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

My thoughts and prayers are with you while you are going thru this. I know where you are at. I have been battling something like this for about a month. We lost our little blue eyed girl about a week ago. Waiting on culture results and treating with Pen G to start for 7 days and then switching to Excenel as my vet found 2 different bacteria on the slide. So far everyone has perked up and with just a few still having coughs. This has been a bad year so I have been told due to the many days of high humidity. I am so sorry for your loses and I pray for better days to come.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties - lost SJ - thats 4 :-(*

Thank you all -

Tonight seemed good - a couple had a dry cough and just a slight one (adults) and everyone was started on Nuflor except a couple adults that are on Pen only at this point.

Out of 24 goats, I was able to catch 22 and get them their antibiotice by myself. I had to drop the myo on her side and lay on her because of her horns - and I got slammed into the walls quite a few times .... but to think - only 3 more days for some and 4 for the others  I think my body can handle it.....

I also butchered 4 chickens today - and have 6 more in the pen to butcher tomorrow.

Lets hope this continues on a good note


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Friday - good night*

This morning seemed pretty good and we got the hay barned cleaned and ready for hay for winter, barn stall cleaned, covered area cleaned, and now doing homework.... oh and hubby started building a coup for me!!! YAH!! not sure if he was tired of bird crap everywhere or if it is because I was given a 2 horse trailer of scrap wood and my aunt volunteered to come help me build one.... he saw what I built last time and I think he was scared! LOL!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Friday - good night*

Wow you are a busy woman! I just got 25 cornish rocks on Thursday-it will be my first 'official' butchering (although we did 4 roosters two weeks ago-they just needed to go and we didn't know what we were doing), so I may need all the advice you've got for that....have you done them in bulk before?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Friday - good night*

:clap: Allison......so happy for you that things are calming and you are seeing a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Friday - good night*

Glad to hear that things are looking up. I built a doghouse once ( a real disaster) and my husband has never let me build anything again....same thing, I think he was scared...lol...


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Friday - good night*



logansmommy7 said:


> Wow you are a busy woman! I just got 25 cornish rocks on Thursday-it will be my first 'official' butchering (although we did 4 roosters two weeks ago-they just needed to go and we didn't know what we were doing), so I may need all the advice you've got for that....have you done them in bulk before?


I find the EASIEST way to do it (if you won't mind not having skin) is to peal the skin off, feathers and all. It's saves a ton of time - no feather plucking and no scalding. I usually butcher out 100-150 meat birds every year. I do save some skins just but because of the time it takes to pluck I just skin most.

I'm so glad everything is starting to look up for you and get better with your goaties, Kelebek!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Friday - good night*

I only skin - I don't have a plucker and I am NOT doing it by hand. My husband has mentioned making me a plucker as there are people that want to pay me to butcher and pay me to do from start to finish - so I am excited.

Tonight was amazing. Cheri and Greg (and lil Sarah) came and dropped off a ton of hay for me. Beautiful hay! They even stacked it in my barn for me... AMAZING people! Also, my goats all seem to be doing well and recovering!!! I am so stoked!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*

That is so great Allison! I just hope things get better and better from here on out!

Your hay people seem like wonderful people.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*

They are absolutely amazing people. We met them when I put an add on craigslist saying that I could transport the end of July and we brought their horse back from Oregon to their 7 year old daughter, who I fell in love with!

They brought a ton of hay to me, stacked it in the barn, and told me to pay when things simmer down here. I couldn't believe it. I gave them what I had on me in cash - which paid for almost the full ton, and told them I would get some more to them in a bit (owe them 10.00 and gas). Then I will go get the rest of the hay I need for winter (mind you they told me to come get what I want and pay as I can - can you believe that ... what AMAZING people ..... and they brought us corn on the cob and the most AMAZING peaches ... YUM!

The goaties seem to be really well - they are TICKED at me and don't want me around them and it breaks my heart --- but sorry kiddos gotta get ya with those 18g needles for a bit longer :-(


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*

I am happy ....that things are looking up... I pray.... it will continue...... :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*

Day 5 with no signs of any goatie going down ...... I am hoping and praying ....


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*

Allison, I just want to say how sorry I am that you lost so many and how happy I am that you got your hay and that no more goats appear to be getting sick. I knew this thread had to be here somewhere but it took me a while to realize this was the medical area. I hope things continue to look up for you and that the worst is past. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*

Thank you Audra - It has been very hard on my and taken its toll on me like crazy!! But I have had some very nice friends to help me through!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*

:hug: I pray that everyone is in the clear now. Amazing how just when it seems that there is no light at the end of that dark tunnel, you turn a corner and find that there are people out there that really care :hug: Awesome "hay" friends you have :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*

So awesome that things are getting better! Very very thrilled for you! And I am so happy to hear you have such wonderful friends to help you through this


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*

I have to say, the support of people has been amazing. We came out to see our friends at the monday night football party from our friends at the radio station and they handed us a pair of tickets to cirque du soleil - alegria for wednesday night!!! I am so excited. I wanted to go so badly and just could not afford minimum 100 for us to go - let alone good seats at 180 for the pair!!! I am so stoked! Good things do happen, and through all this I have learned how important friends are and how important it is to be curteous and helpful to everyone in your life, as you never know when it will be payed forward and mean the world to you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How AWESOME!!!  I am so thrilled for you! I hope you both have a WONDERFUL time!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWW, Allison, God is good. 

I am sure you were not thinking that a bit ago, but just remember it all happens for a reason, even if we do not understand.

I am so glad that things are looking up for you. I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I am so glad things seem to be going better. Hopefully you have nothing but healthy happy goats from here on out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> AWWW, Allison, God is good.


 Amen to that.... :thumb: ray: I pray things continue to improve.... ray: May God bless... :hug:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Huge problem with my goaties -Saturday ... Looking up??*



kelebek said:


> Good things do happen, and through all this I have learned how important friends are and how important it is to be curteous and helpful to everyone in your life, as you never know when it will be payed forward and mean the world to you


Never a truer word spoken! I am so glad you are feeling the effects of kindness and that your goaties are doing better now!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear things have been better... I would hold my breath every time I opened this thread. It's good to see all the positive things that have happened.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope that they all continue to thrive and stay healthy....even though at times you have to wonder about how people can be, there are those that reinforce the trust and faith we all should have in others. Glad that you found just the right caring and compassionate people to help you through the losses you suffered.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe that I can safely say, we are over this issue. It has been 8 days since any animal has shown signs and everyone seems to be doing wonderful!! 

Thank you all again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Allison.... :hug: :thumb:


----------

